# Behind the Rainbow



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Uhm yes, i made a blog called Behind the Rainbow. if you want to go and check it out here's the Link to my Blog i dont post much probably wont, but idk i just might!  thanks for looking lol. Comment if you want!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Tell me what you think about it on here


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I love it! I agree with you on "hate these days" very nice!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol. thank you.  i didnt think anyone on here was even checking it out. how whats your age and gender btw?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I will pm you about that! Id rather not everyone know! ;p


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

:hmm:Can't relate to the 'Hair is my Nemesis' lol, probably cause my hair is pretty short? :hmm:

:BIGangel:Reading the Apostles Creed and The Lords Prayer reminds me of Elementary School days :BIGangel:

:welldone:Awesome wallpaper!:welldone:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> :hmm:Can't relate to the 'Hair is my Nemesis' lol, probably cause my hair is pretty short? :hmm:
> 
> :BIGangel:Reading the Apostles Creed and The Lords Prayer reminds me of Elementary School days :BIGangel:
> 
> :welldone:Awesome wallpaper!:welldone:


I can relate to the hair thing! 

So frustrating! ;p lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol. yeah, my hair hates me... lmao. and i just felt like posting prayers. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

it gets so tangled! its like "im going to look good tomorrow! next morning:nevermind..." lol XD


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love your "have you ever just wanted to write I book?" post. Yes! Took me 6 months to finish my first one, stopped writing the second one and finally finished my junior year of HS (started it summer between 8th and 9th grade...so unmotivated haha). Go for it! Write what you want and don't be afraid if others will read it/what they will think. That's what kept me holding back but eventually I just let it out! <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Um what happened to your blog??? :/


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

what? lol. i forget to update it, or my job, or school, get int he way lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, i changed the link sorry! here...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

okay thanks!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, your welcome!


----------

